# Syrian massacre...



## mike_cos (Jul 31, 2011)

more than 100 deads in Hama... tank shoot the mob... I think this is enough.... this is the begin of the end of Assad....


----------



## Dame (Jul 31, 2011)

A coordinated strike against several areas.
http://news.yahoo.com/scores-die-syrian-forces-attack-defiant-cities-195235380.html


> BEIRUT (AP) — Syrian security forces backed by tanks and snipers launched a ferocious assault Sunday on defiant cities and towns, killing at least 70 people and possibly many more as the regime raced to crush dissent ahead of Ramadan. Corpses littered the streets after a surge in violence that drew widespread international condemnation.
> 
> Estimates of the death toll, which were impossible to verify, ranged from around 75 people to nearly 140 on a day when the attacks began before dawn and witnesses said they were too frightened to collect corpses from the streets.
> 
> ...


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 1, 2011)

In 1982 Assad (father) killed 20.000 people in the same city... today Assad (son) will complete the massacre....


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 1, 2011)

And get away with it.


----------



## is friday (Aug 2, 2011)

Let me guess: The UN will issue a lot of warnings.


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 2, 2011)

is friday said:


> Let me guess: The UN will issue a lot of warnings.


absolutely....
wozzup in camp pendelton?... I heard you are fighting nudists on the beach....


----------

